# assembly drawing



## MoonLight_lights

Hola, quería preguntar si es correcto traducir "*assembly drawing*" como "*dibujo de armado*", o si hay un término más exacto en español, por favor.
No tengo mucha experiencia con los términos técnicos.


----------



## andriubcn

"Instrucciones de montaje" es más adecuado, a pesar de que en este caso las instrucciones no son escritas, sino un plano de las mismas...vamos...como los muebles de IKEA 

Saludos


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¿Qué tal "plano de montaje"?


----------



## Ferf

Bueno, yo trabajo en EE.UU. con "assembly drawings" en fabricacion de maquinaria. "Assembly drawing" tiene, en mi profesion, un significado muy exacto: "Dibujo de ensamble, de ensamblaje" (fuera de mi profesión de ingeniero mecanico, ahí ya no sé). 

Planos es mas para ingenieros civiles y arquitectos.

El "assembly drawings" viene de mi departamento, ingeniería de DISEÑO, y muestra la posición relativa de TODAS las piezas de la máquina, ya sea mostrando vistas y vistas en corte o sección de la máquina o mostrando una vista explotada (despiece). Si falta mostrar aunque sea UNA pieza el ingeniero que hizo el drawing (yo) recibe un cocacho. El "assembly drawing" no muestra CÓMO es que se arma la maquina. Esto lo generan mis buenos amigos, ingeniería de MANUFACTURA, en un assembly instructions o instrucciones de ensamble.

Para la persona de la calle, que entra en una tienda y compra, no sé, un mueble, un juguete, un aparato electrónico o de deporte, se lo lleva a la casa y lo tiene que armar también usaría "instrucciones" de ensamble o armado.

Otra diferencia entre el "assembly drawing"/"Dibujo de ensamble" y los dibujos para el armado es que estos últimos normalmente muestran una secuencia de varios dibujos de la maquina con un número creciente de piezas. En el "assembly drawing" se muestran varios dibujos desde varios ángulos (frente, lado, desde arriba, y otros) de la máquina completamente armada, pero con piezas hechas transparentes para poder ver el interior.


----------



## rodelu2

Coincido con Ferf aunque tal vez quedará más correcto "dibujo de*l* ensamble" ya que "dibujo de ensamble" suena por lo menos a mis oídos como instrucciones para ensamble. Me disculpo por la falta de acentos, este teclado me los niega.


----------



## Vampiro

Plano de montaje.
Plano de ensamblaje/ensamble.

Todas son posibles y se entienden bien
Saludos.
_


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Qué suerte que un ingeniero vio mi hilo. 
¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda, Ferf!


----------



## Vampiro

Disculpa que insista, y con todo el respeto que me merecen otras opiniones, pero creo que para un trabajo de ingeniería en español, sea de la especialidad que sea, deberías usar “plano”.
“Dibujo” se entiende y se usa, pero es un término mucho más coloquial que técnico.
De todas formas ninguna de las opciones que te propusieron está mal, es solo cuestión de matices.
Saludos.
_


----------



## abeltio

Yo siempre utilicé, y vi utilizar en castellano: "Plano de ensamble" o "Plano de armado". Dibujo de ensamble, existe también.
Google vota ampliamente por "Plano de ensamble", especialmente en México.


----------



## Cowboy

My suggestion: Diagrama de Emsamblaje/ Diagrama de Montaje , en muchos casos se trata del montaje de una máquina pero, naturalmente la traducción varia según el tipo de dispositivo, máquina, etc., de que se trate y también qué rama de ingeniería, etc.


----------



## LeoLeo9

En el campo de la ingeniería y en español de España sería plano de montaje o de ensamblaje, la diferencia es mínima y suelen usarse como sinónimos. Un diagrama de montaje sería si te indican las acciones a realizar y las piezas a colocar pero sin sus dibujos, es decir, como un diagrama de flujo del proceso.


----------



## Grux

Yo creo que diagrama también sería válido, igual que plano. Lo importante es si representa el conjunto ya montado o si muestra gráficamente las instrucciones de montaje.

En el primer caso sería "plano/diagrama *del* montaje/ensamblaje" y en el segundo caso sería "plano/diagrama *de* montaje/ensamblaje".

No obstante, yo no soy ingeniero.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Para mí plano es cuando me dan un dibujo con las piezas y me dicen donde van a ir, indicándolo bien sea con dibujos o con índices y un nomenclator. Mientras que diagrama es cuando me indican las actividades a desarrollar y la secuencia que debe seguirse, todo plano de montaje tiene su diagrama asociado, claro que esto es muy técnico, en un lenguaje más coloquial se entendería cualquiera de las expresiones por igual, creo yo.


----------



## javisil

Yo diría "*esquema de montaje*", sobre todo en el caso de que los dibujos sean una simplificación del elemento real, con la idea de ser más claros, es decir, tratando de suprimir todo aquello que no sea imprescindible en lo relativo al montaje.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Sí, es una buena traducción, dependería del nivel técnico del documento original, yo para una máquina de taller no usaría esquema, pero para un armario, estantería... sería la mejor traducción.


----------



## sauron636

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con vampiro, la razón de la palabra dibujo es que en ingles o más específicamente en USA y a nivel de diseño (dejando de lado la arquitectura y civil) se usa esta palabra como definición técnica de lo que es para la mayoría de nosotros un "plano". 
Esta es mi humilde opinión,es decir, que apoyo el plano = drawing.

Plano de montaje o ensamblaje. Saludos


----------



## nic456

Hola, lo traduciría como plano mecánico. Un estudiante argentino de ingeniería mecánica consta que un plano mecánico y plano de conjunto son sinónimos. En Wiki hay un artículo sobre el dibujo técnico y varios tipos, uno de ellos el dibujo mecánico con dos tipos de planos: de conjunto y de pieza.

Espero que te sirva, aunque sea tarde. Saludos.


----------



## javisil

Símplemente quería comentar que, aunque resulta interesante la aportación de nic456, creo que en España no se suele hablar de plano mecánico. En todo caso plano de despiece, plano de mecánica, vistas de la pieza, etc...


----------



## nic456

Concuerdo con la opinión de javisil. Lo curioso es que el DRAE deriva despiece > despiezar: tr._ Arq._ e_ Ingen._ *despezar* (‖ dividir una obra en las distintas partes que la componen).

Saludos.


----------



## runacacha

Creo que Ferf se volverá loco con tantas opiniones. Pero lo que le recomiendo a Ferf es que no use "drawing" por "dibujo".

Plano de armado = diagrama de montaje = plano de montaje = plano de ensamble, etc, etc.


----------

